# Colorfully Common



## T D (Oct 20, 2011)

Was trying to catch a nice sunset this evening- didn't- but got a few pics anyway.  All common but colorful anyway.


 Olive green


----------



## T D (Oct 20, 2011)

amber


----------



## T D (Oct 20, 2011)

now this one I would NOT tumble.  Cool swirls


----------



## T D (Oct 20, 2011)

aqua


----------



## T D (Oct 20, 2011)

two Whittemore.  Not so common yellow included


----------



## T D (Oct 20, 2011)

Johann Hoff


----------



## T D (Oct 20, 2011)

multi colors.  Enjoy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: T D
> 
> multi colors. Enjoy


 
 Nice pic....


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice pics...thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> now this one I would NOT tumble.  Cool swirls


 
 Hello Tom,

 I love swirly sick bottles at sunset. Thanks for the photos.

  I have long wondered about those 'swirls.' Do'ya suppose that each wave or ripple might represent different water levels?

 How do they get the water pattern? Is there an official bottlogical term for this kinda organic etching?


----------

